# My toes are froze...



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

So a few weeks ago, I had the stupid idea to go sit in a tree stand for 3 1/2 hours, after I had been walking in a snowy field, and had melted snow in my boots. It's been about three weeks, and it still hurts so much to move my toes at all. Every step I take, it feels like my skin is going to rip open, like the skin on my feet is too tight. The outside of my feet hurt right along the bone and the ball of my foot aches a lot. My feet don't look any different, they were white, then red, then bluish purple after I got inside that night when they were warming up, but now they look just fine. Anyone else had this problem??? It hurts really bad. Every once in a while they heat up really fast and feel like they are on fire.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Ranger,
Many moons ago, when I was young and still playing hockey, my feet used to get so cold that when I took off my skates - if I didn't put my shoes on right away - I wouldn't get them on because my feet would swell up. I would then experience what you just described whenever my feet got cold. I think you are stuck with it. 
Jim


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I also am not cold weather friendly, but have always enjoyed the outdoors. That's not a good combination for the area of the United States we live in.

The key is dressing for the weather. I have a pair of 200 and 800 thinsulate boots. I have seen as high as 1200 thinsulate in boots, I would still like to get a pair of them. Keep your feet warm and dry, or you won't get anywhere. Find something that will breathe and will be waterproof.

I have a theory about tires for your vehicle that I have always lived by that I believe also would pertain here also. Don't be cheap when it comes to your vehicles tires, they are what is protecting you and the most important thing between your family and the road.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

sounds like frost bite you should go to the doctor. should of right away. Boot blankets and chemcal heat packs are the answer on a deer stand


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

gettin old ain't for sissys... :lol:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I had been wearing toe warmers all weekend, _except_ when we went for a walk in the afternoon, and it was really hot out. I didn't think we would go straight from our walk to the stand. I was wearing just regular steel-toed workboots, which aren't good because I can't move my toes very well in them to keep them warm anyways. I am kicking myself for not wearing my dad's extra pair of boots from work. It doesn't matter how cold it is out, those things are so hot. They have a four inch sole on them too, which made me not want to have to walk in them. And about the hockey skates, thanks. That reminds me I have to go get them out of my car and thaw them out before I go to my game today. My poor eight and under girls team is going to get slaughtered once again by the boys. I feel so bad for them, but nothing I say to them helps at all; they all knew I played for Fargo North, and we got third place and two state championships. Most of them came to watch our games, and never saw us lose. And a lot of them had older siblings on my club team when I was 14, and knew we won the state championship then. So I end up having to lie, and say that when I was in parkboard, we lost a lot too. They also have siblings on my soccer team, but I can't say we lost a lot there, we won the championship. I just don't know what to say, I don't want to say, "you win some, you lose some" because frankly, I don't think it matters how good I coach them, they don't stand much of a chance of winning a single game this year, unless a miracle happens. Any suggestions of what to say to them as a team? I mean, individually I can tell the players, nice pass, nice shot, good play, etc. But I'm practically speechless in the locker room. I have tons to say to them of what they did wrong, but I'm beginning to feel like my high school hockey coach that I hate so much.


----------



## smokin gun (Oct 5, 2005)

I always carry an extra pair of toe warmers in my (back tag pouch)
ya never know when you might need them.


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

This reminds me of something I found the other day. Has anybody tried those battery heated socks?


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

NoDak + Steel toe boots = Frozen toes

I had a pair of electric socks way back in the day. They worked!


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

After watching the movie "Mr. Deeds" on TBS last night, this post reminds me of Adam Sandlers black frost bitten foot being repeatedly hit then stab with the fire poker. :lol: :lol:


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

you shouldnt ever wear stel toed work boots in the woods unless its warm because they are extra cold


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I didn't know steel-toed boots were colder, I thought it was just because I couldn't wiggle my toes around as much. And that scene from Mr. Deeds is disgusting! I forgot about that. I wish I would have known that was on last night, I haven't seen it since it was in the theater. I was busy watching Reba and Monk. I just got back from my hockey game. I'm going to have some mad parents at me. And there are some stupid snowmobilers out there...


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Steel has poor insulating properties. I remember something my PE teacher, an avid bowhunter, said to me back in the day when we were discussing bows with wood vs. metal risers. He said wood was better as it wouldn't freeze your hands and followed with "grab a wooden fence post and a metal fence post in the winter. Now which one would you rather sit and hold on to for hours?"


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Two words, "Goretex" and "Thinsulate"!

Spend money on good hunting boots, leave the steel toed ones to factory workers.  

As some already stated, you may end up going to a Dr. 
Hope it turns out OK for you, nothing worse than sore feet.

Take care!

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

Ranger_Compact said:


> And that scene from Mr. Deeds is disgusting! I forgot about that. I wish I would have known that was on last night, I haven't seen it since it was in the theater.
> 
> 
> > It is on again, right now. It will be on again tomorrow.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Sweet! Thanks. I just might have to go watch that.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Gore-Tex+Thinslate=Good Boots
Picked up a pair of 1200 gram Thinslate Gore Tex Rockies from Fleet Farm last year. Best $90(clearance, half price) I've ever spent.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

And where were you guys when I could have known about this a few weeks ago? Ouchies!!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

:-? :roll:


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

> Gore-Tex+Thinslate=Good Boots
> Picked up a pair of 1200 gram Thinslate Gore Tex Rockies from Fleet Farm last year. Best $90(clearance, half price) I've ever spent.


None of these things will do you an ounce of good if you don't have the right socks on. A cotton sock is the absolute worst thing you could put in your boot. When your feet get hot they act as an absorber. Think of putting a wet washcloth in your boot. Wool is better because it pulls the moisture off of your foot so the Gore-tex or Thinsulate can do their job. Gore-tex is a waterproofer that pulls moisture from the boot, and it can't do this if your socks are holding the moisture, and wet feet mean cold feet. The absolute best sock you can put on is Underarmor. I used them for the first time yesterday and my feet were bone dry and warm all day. I have a pair of 400 gram thinsulate Irish Setters and was walking through snow and ice looking for phesants. IMO, it was the best $15 I have ever spent.

You can have the warmest boots in the world, or you can use the chemical packs to keep your feet warm, but when they start sweating, your feet will eventually get cold if your socks aren't doing their job! Also get boots that are a little oversized so your toes can warm up the air in the boot. :beer:


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Ranger,

I'm not a doctor, but I'd err on the side of caution and do see a doctor just to make sure.

As for keeping your feet warm in the future...

I will first preface this by saying I know MD doesn't get as cold at ND (although 0 degrees is 0 degrees no matter where you are!) and everybody's physiology is different....

After my back surgery almost 20 years ago, my circletory system has changed for the worse. If I'm moving, no problem, but sitting still, I get cold very easily.

I use either Wig-Wam meriano wool socks (about $10 a pair) or polypro lined meriano wool sock ( I forget the brand, about $16 a pair). I use the chemical toe warmers and 400 gram thinsulate Rocky boots. Once I get to my stand, I slip on my Icebreaker over boots. I use the lighter weight boots so I don't overheat my feet while I hike in. I made that mistake once using polar fleece socks.... My feet were soaked after I hiked in. This was before I got the Icebreakers and one of the reasons I got them. The thermometer read 4 degrees when we got there and there was about a 15-20 mph wind. I was frozen by 7 am. Thank God, we left by 9am. That was one morning that I was very glad that I had to work later in the day and we were hunting 2.5 hours away so we had to leave by 9am.

I did try the electric socks, but I've had more success with the high quality wool socks and chem heaters.

I believe that the only things that should be cold are Ketel One, Guinness, Bass Ale and the deer hanging in the garage!!!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Goldhunter,

As an old 11B (Light Infantry) for 11 years I will agree with you 100%! That's why I ALWAYS carry extra socks in a sip-lock baggy. There can be rolled up into almost nothing and stored anywhere. The 3 minutes it takes to change your socks can mean HOURS of relief from cold-wet socks. If you are going to be out for a while longer after taking your wet socks off, slip the old ones under your shirt, next to your skin, in your arm pits. Have part of the sock going down your shirt sleeve and the other hanging a long your side. Your body heat will dry these socks out and keep them warm for you too. If you are prespiring a lot (WHICH IS WRONG ANYWAYS) don't do this as the socks will never dry out.

Just a few idea's folks.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

So I took your suggestions, and went to the doctor for the frostbite. I have four frostbite spots now, and the doctor said it will probably be at least three years before my toes stop hurting. Playing and coaching hockey doesn't do them much of any good, because my feet are not supposed to be getting cold, that just damages them more. I can't wait until spring comes, so I can start wearing flip-flops again. Wearing shoes is so painful, even socks hurt my feet. Summer come soon!!!  I also found out another interesting fact while at the doctor though. You see, I originally went in because of my CVS, and my doctor just checked out my feet then too. When the nurse was putting an IV in me, she was so frustrated, she was swearing. I was crying my eyes out, because it hurt so bad. I never knew why all nurses had such a hard time drawing blood and giving me IVs until then. The nurse said I have way more valves in my veins than the average person, and that is why no nurse can give me an IV in less than three tries. So, I didn't think of asking her than, but do you think that could be a reason for bad circulation? I mean, I'm not using it as an excuse, because it was my stupid idea to sit in a tree stand for 3 1/2 hours with melted snow in my steel-toed boots, but maybe that valve thing could have made me more suseptible? What do you think? My right hand is also always freezing cold when my left hand is perfectly warm. Am I falling apart, getting old, or what?!


----------



## WI_Trapper (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi, Sorry to hear about your frostbite, have had frostbite on ears and toes. It will take along time to get over and you have to be a little more careful because it seems to me you can re-frostbite them. I wash my feet, total dry them and put body power (or baby power) on them to keep them dry. Then some type of wicking sock, then a wool pair. I like boots that are lower in Ins then the high ones because if your feet get damp they will be cold. Values in your vains that a new one on to me (and I am not a DR.) I have the same problem but they tell me that my veins roll (I take it they don't like getting stabed so they move) when they try to take blood or put in an IV. It's norm to have a 3 or 4(or more) hole, and a black & blue spot on the arm for days. Good Luck to Your Team..(and frostbite)...Hope You Win Some....... 
:computer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Back in the old days we rubbed Vaseline on our skin to keep it from freezing, still works great.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Not sure what more valves in your veins is at all. Can you explain this a little more for us?

As for getting old, I highly doubt it (not sure how old you are)

After a heat stroke, frostbite or other injury it is usually much easier to be susceptible to the same issue again.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice to see I'm not the only one with the IV blues... Thank you for the suggestions guys. The deal with the valves: that is all that the nurse told me, too many valves in my veins, and an IV can't go in where there is a valve. Hence the reason my arms look like they belong to a voodoo doll! I usually get about five pricks, and I'm sure WI_Trapper knows what I mean by that...even though there are only technically five "pricks" there is also the act of the nurse trying to re-adjust the needle while it's inside of the vein, which makes it feel like fifty pricks! :******:

I found a little demonstration. I guess I just have a lot of these little valves!

Veins- All the veins in your body have valves. You can find the valves by running your finger slowly along a vein. In the picture the valve is located where the blood stops. A valve allows blood to flow in one direction only. When administering an IV, locate the valve and inject either above it or below it, never into it. Injecting into the valve can lead to permanent vein damage or collapse. When you lift your finger, the valve will open and that's when you know you found a valve.










Check out this new press release, WI_Trapper...would be nice in hospitals too!

http://www.newswise.com/articles/view/517322/


----------

